# Floor to ceiling doors?



## Rustedbird (Feb 6, 2009)

It seems that all the interior doors in the place went from the floor all the way up. It's a rancher built in 1970.  The second to last owner framed the door openings down to 82". Not well, pretty obvious flip job, but the house has good bones and it was a REO. 

Gonna do standard doors but with proper headers as 96" doors are pricey. 

Just wondering if this was a fad or something was common to the era?

Was easy to remove. Four drywall screws and a 16p common.  Crash!


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 6, 2009)

I have had doors scrape the floor before, but not the ceiling.
That sounds like a commercial job I have seen, could have just been a short lived style in residential.


----------



## jdougn (Feb 6, 2009)

There is an entire neighborhood around here that has floor to ceiling doors and it dates from the '70s also. I've seen and heard of different approaches, including using textured glass above the door.

It won't take much to create a header, just a doubled 2x4. Obviously, the house has stood for 40 years with nothing. 

Have fun, Doug


----------

